# Take a look at my new colors of new zealands.UPDATE PICS



## adorable (Feb 22, 2012)

I just wanted to share some of my colors that i am working on ,in the new zealand breeds. 
Here is a red doe,
http://www.4freeimagehost.com/show.php?i=PUSHd6b28a2b418c.jpg
Here is my new broken buck. He is still very young
http://www.4freeimagehost.com/show.php?i=PUSH04ca6119f59f.jpg
Here is my blue doe. 
http://www.4freeimagehost.com/show.php?i=PUSHa2184a0c96dd.jpg
I also have blacks and whites. 
what do you guys think. I can take the bad with the good. lol
I do know some of the colors are not accepted yet.


----------



## TherapyBunnies (Feb 22, 2012)

The last one looks like a chin to me. I think they are very nice colors. Have you thought about trying to get colors added to the ARBA standard?


----------



## adorable (Feb 22, 2012)

YOu know i thought she had chin in her too. I question him on that. He said he dosnt have any chin. I have a male that looks just like her just not as big. As color he does.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 22, 2012)

That last rabbit isn't a blue, unless she has the heaviest and most even distribution of stray white hairs I have ever seen in over 20 years of breeding rabbits. If the guy you got her from told you she's a blue, he doesn't know colors. I agree with TherapyBunnies, that color looks Chin, or maybe Squirrel, to me.

Looks like you have some nice rabbits there.


----------



## adorable (Feb 23, 2012)

I should send that one again. She has no white hairs. It could be my camera. I will do the picture today and also the male.


----------



## adorable (Feb 23, 2012)

HEre is a blue male. He does have some brown ticking like the female but not as much






Here is a black female. She has a better body than the blue does.





Here is a show quality white male.


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 23, 2012)

Blues don't have ticking. If the coats look ticked, maybe we are talking about blue steels? I have a New Zealand White that throws steels when bred to a rabbit with color.


----------



## adorable (Feb 23, 2012)

Bunnylady said:
			
		

> Blues don't have ticking. If the coats look ticked, maybe we are talking about blue steels? I have a New Zealand White that throws steels when bred to a rabbit with color.


YEs, i think you are right. I looked it up and blue steel it is.Do you know how this happens. Or how to avoid it.?


----------



## Bunnylady (Feb 23, 2012)

Steel occurs at the E locus. It is a dominant allele, meaning that if it's there, you'll see it (provided you don't have, say, REW cutting off pigment production so you can't see anything!) I haven't worked with it much, so I can't confirm this, but I have heard that it behaves differently depending on what the other allele in the pair is. If a rabbit has 2 steel (Es) alleles, it is supposed to be completely black (or blue, or chocolate; depending on what's in the B and D series) - pretty much identical to a self. If the other allele is a normal full-extention gene (E) the rabbit is a steel. Now, what happens when it is paired with a non-extension allele (e), or the harlequin allele (ej), I don't know (and I'm sorry, I don't have time to go hunting at the moment). The non-extension (e) is what gives you reds and torts. I suspect, but can't confirm, that those combinations may also result in what look like a genetic self, but I can't say for sure on that. 

Steel is an agouti color. At the A locus, you have 3 possibilities: A (agouti pattern), at (tan pattern), and a (self pattern). For a rabbit to look like a steel, it must have at least one agouti allele in the A locus. If the rabbit has  2 self-pattern alleles (aa),  it is a self. My understanding is that a self with a steel allele would still look like a self, there isn't any way to tell that a self rabbit has a steel allele other than to see it in its ancestors or offspring. 

If what I have heard is accurate, then breeding two steels together should give you some offspring that are steels, and some that look like selfs. Genetically, they may or may not actually be selfs, so whether they breed true all the time wouldn't be guaranteed. When bred to a true self (an animal with aa) the results could be really puzzling to someone who doesn't know what's going on.


----------



## adorable (Feb 23, 2012)

Thanks bunnylady.
That was a little over my head. But i am learning quickly. I am going to breed them together. I should get some blues with some blue steel. They are not a true blue, as the blues in new zealand are still new, and need some work. BUt i like a challenge...


----------



## YardRabbit (Jun 4, 2012)

I wish I could have seen the pics of your NZ Reds. But the one in your Avatar looks pretty sweet!


----------



## adorable (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks yardrabbit. Here is some pictures of my reds.


----------



## figsonwheels (Jun 7, 2012)

Is there any difference in growth rates of the different colors?


----------



## adorable (Jun 8, 2012)

NOt really. It depends on your lines .


----------



## pennylove (Jun 8, 2012)

That broken red is gorgeous!


----------



## flemish lops (Jun 8, 2012)

Wow, that is a really nice color. I had some flemish giants that I thought were a red but after seeing your rabbits I don't think they are red


----------



## pennylove (Jun 8, 2012)

That's a fawn Flemish. There is some variance in Flemish fawns, some being closer to cream and some being darker/more vibrant, but I'm not sure I've ever seen a really dark red Flemish.




			
				flemish lops said:
			
		

> Wow, that is a really nice color. I had some flemish giants that I thought were a red but after seeing your rabbits I don't think they are red
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/3471_4_005.jpg


----------



## adorable (Jun 8, 2012)

Pennylove is right. It isnt red  ,,She is a fawn. Still nice the same.


----------



## Hickoryneck (Aug 16, 2012)

I would love a Red Broken NZ Your Rabbits are beautiful


----------



## sonnythebunny (Sep 25, 2012)

cute rabbits!
how so you get them all one color?


----------

